# Diseño de sensor de desplazamiento, resolucion 0.1mm



## Diego Segura (Mar 14, 2007)

Necesito diseñar un sensor para medir el desplazamiento que se genera en un torno mecánico de un carro que va de derecha a izquierda y viceversa (solo es para control, el problema del sensor surge porque la resolución debe ser de 0.1mm y si se puede también de 0.01mm, intenté con potenciometro de precisión pero es muy inestable porque depende de muchas variables que no son iguales siempre, no sé si con ultrasonido se podrá y no lo quiero comprar todavia porque me genera muchos gastos, por lo tanto me quiero asegurar antes de comprar cualquier cosa,pero pienso que de pronto no se puede el de ultrasonido ya que también depende de los bits de ADC del microcontrolador, el cual solo da hacta 10 bits, y al hacer calculos no alcanza esta resolución que necesito. estoy pensando algo parecido a un encoder de mouse, pero no sé como diseñarlo, por lo tanto necesito opciones, y esta señal generarla en un microcontrolador. Con tal que el sensor me vote una señal con esta resolución, ya el resto es sencillo.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 14, 2007)

yo pienso que tienes que agregar una rueda de mayor diametro paralelo a ese movimiento para asi sea mas sensible o se visualize un movimiento minimo de esas caracteristicas, de ahi si pasas al encoder !.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 14, 2007)

Coincido con elchavo, tendrías que agregar un engranaje para expandir el movimiento y con eso vas a poder medir perfectamente. Lo que tenés que tener en cuenta es que el sistema tiene que ajustar muy bien porque de otra forma vas a perder la resolución.


----------



## Diego Segura (Mar 15, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias por el consejo, pero creo que al ampliar el diametro de la rueda la resolucion disminuye, ya que hay menor movimiento angular y con esto por cada milimetro de movimiento el "ej: voltaje" entre 0.1mm y 0.1mm diminuye. 
La idea con el encoder es utilizarlo de la forma, que por cada hueco se genera un pulso por el foto receptor, pero principalmente no es usarlo en circulo como el mouse, sino como una recta o una regla, en la cual se deslaza un carrito con el sensor sobre ella. Pero al ver el encoder de mouse por cada mm hay un hueco de 0.5mm y el otro 0.5mm es espacio, osea que en mi caso por cada 0.1mm se necesita 0.05mm para la luz, esa construccion de regla para mì es imposible, (no si se haga, porque vi una cosa parecida a la que pienso, como con 4 infrarrojos detectores y una regla transparente, "depronto microscopicamente esta diseñado esto").
Por lo tanto pienso hacer eso mismo, pero varios detectores en varioas posiciones y reglas, que no sea necesario ser tan pequeño el hueco para la luz, pero con la suma de varios de esos huecos tener un dato o bits en cada desplazamiento de 0.1mm. (mas o menos es lo que pienso). 
AUNQUE NO ES LA UNICA OPCION; SI HAY MAS OPCIONES PARA DISEÑAR ESTE SENSOR, BIENVENIDAS LAS IDEAS. EJ: POTENCIOMETRICO,INDUCTIVO,ETC...LO PRINCIPAL ES EL DISEÑO DEL SENSOR. 
GRACIAS


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 15, 2007)

Vamos con un  espantoso esquema:

http://imageshack.us

La idea es esta: acoplamos un engranaje grande a la cinta. Este transmite el movimiento a otro mas pequeño, supongamos que el grande tiene N1 dientes y el pequeño N2=N1/10 dientes o sea la décima parte, ok?

La ecuacion es *N1 * w1 = N2 * w2*, w1 y w2 son las respectivas velocidades angulares.
Despejando de ahi obtenemos que la velocidad del pequeño es 10 veces mayor. Este engranaje esta "pegado" a la rueda con los orificios para el encoder. Por cada vuelta del engranaje 1 tenemos 10 vueltas de la rueda y aunque los orificios esten muy separados vas a contar mas cantidad.
Supongamos que el engranaje 1 y la rueda son iguales y que puedes medir 1mm en el engranaje 1 entonces con la misma separacion en la rueda contarias 10 orificios que equivalen a 1mm, pero si cuentas solo 2 serian 0.2mm.
Se entiende? creo que ya te debo haber mareado.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego Segura (Mar 21, 2007)

Alguien sabra como hacer ese juego de piñones para la resolucion de 0.1mm?, necesito: cuantos engranajes o ruedas, cantidad de dientes (diametro ruedas) con el tamaño de esos dientes, y cantidad de encoders ycon cuantos orificios el encoder y que tamaño de orificio.

Gracias por ayudar a esta causa...


----------



## thors (Mar 22, 2007)

son ideas 


1_ puedes usar una palanca ''??? genera mayor amplificación

2_ por que no intentas poner el encoder en el motor  te dara mucha mas precision 
     me imagino que los fabricantes de tornos automaticos lo hacen asi

suerte


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 22, 2007)

También podés buscar en casas de repuestos para video cassetteras o grabadores. Seguro que algo podés rescatar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2007)

Existen encoders con resolución 0,1 mm y se venden como repuestos de "Ploters" (Cinta con rayitas casi microscópicas) y se leen mediante 2 optoacopladores abiertos (1 Pulsos y el otro sentido).
También existen reglas metálicas microestriadas que te daran una resolución de 0,01 mm y se leen mediante 2 optoacopladores por reflección.
En ambos casos el largo a medir puede ser 1 m o mas.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cierto, muy buen dato. Tal vez destripando una impresora vieja se pueda encontrar algo util, sin llegar al plotter.


----------



## Diego Segura (Abr 12, 2007)

ALGUIEN SABE QUE RESOLUCION TIENE EL ENCODER DE LA IMPRESORA Y EL DEL MOUSE DE RUEDA?

GRACIAS


----------



## Ssilva (May 25, 2009)

Hola, la idea de reutilizar el enconder de una impresora me pareció buena cuando tuve un problema similar, sin embargo mi prblema es que no supe identificar la spatitas del sensor y como usarlo, si bien es sencillo reconcoer la patillas del emisor las otras 4 no lo fueron para i, alguien podria darme una idea. Gracias!


----------



## btruden (May 27, 2009)

Hola Diego_Segura.. actualmente estoy en pleno desarrollo de un detector de desplazamiento usando un mouse optico.. lo que averigue acerca del mouse a bolita es que su máxima resolución es de 8 counts/mm, esto seria 1/8 de milímetro.. lo cual no me es útil porq necesito sensar a la centesima de milímetro..

Por supuesto si alguien sabe como son los paquetes de información de un mouse Optico PS2 le agradeceria algo de información..

Desde ya gracias


----------



## jamil38 (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola

Mira este detector

Saludos


----------



## Alekvasb (Dic 31, 2009)

Y con LVDT?

Estos tienen resolución infinita y hacerlos no es tan complicado.

Se usan para medir el grosor de una hoja de papel en procesos industriales...


----------



## ramirin (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola pues Alekvasb, llegue tarde a la fiesta por más de un mes. Hasta hoy no había escuchado sobre los LVDT ¿Podrás por fabor darme más datos? me resulta interesante que menciones que no son dificiles de construir. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Jadacuor (Sep 6, 2010)

hola a todos, con el animo de revivir este tema y debido a que no he encontrado mucho en la web acudo a ustedes en busca de los pasos y consideraciones que se deben tener en cuenta a la hora de construir un LVDT y cuestiones sobre el acondicionamiento que debe tener... muchas gracias de antemano

editado: No se si sea necesario crear un nuevo tema sobre esto ya que el tema original no se refiere especificamente a LVDT... dejo esto en manos de los moderadores, gracias


----------

